# Manzy wood to the UK, new shipment



## plantbrain (17 Sep 2010)

I have some more wood, I'll need to make up for my time and gas to get it. Shipping was about 90-100$ USD I recall, some went down to 60 USD$. Each box will be about 100$ + whatever exact shipping is.
I should have enough for 3-4 boxes depending on demand.

This is pre soaked and cleaned wood.

Most have requested smaller pieces, I also found and collected a lot of small trees, roughly 10-20cm tall. So each box will have 2-4 of those in there. 
ex:





I have larger pieces




But shipping would be impractical...........
Most boxes will have a fair amount of extras for perhaps 4-5 x 90 cm sized tanks, or 3-4 well scaped 120 cm ranges etc.

What I need is a shipping address.
I'll let you know the shipping price exactly after I ship it, but 60-99$ USD is the average thus far.
I'll likely not ship till the following week, not this coming week.

Some have seemed to think this is all FREE wood, it is not.
Sorry if there was some confusion here. I shipped a few to the club for folks for FREE and to help the group out. 
This is not an open ended deal however.

If folks want a nice large or medium sized box, it will be a good deal.........but it is not free.




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Krishs Bettas (17 Sep 2010)

PM me I want some of the qood please. Do you have any branchy bits for a 60cm tank?


----------



## Burnleygaz (17 Sep 2010)

Last time it was done as a job lot i think ? with all the people who wanted some sharing the shipping costs?


----------



## Gfish (18 Sep 2010)

Hi

My ideal piece would be a rooty piece but not too branchy. In other words, ok for 5 to 6 inch fish to easily manoeuvre through and under.

How large is that first piece to the left on the first pic?
And whats the total cost of such a piece likely to be, if there were enough folk interested to make a box or two filled enough to ship?
Cheers

Gavin


----------



## plantbrain (20 Sep 2010)

I have a fair amount and it is best to pack the box to the gills. The restriction is really the size of the box. about 1 meter x 1/2 a meter by 1/2 a meter, or so combo thereof that does not exceed this dimension.

I do not think anyone has complained about the grade or volume of the wood, this batch is nicer since it's been pre soaked and washed some.

It still needs some soaking and prep before use(in a bucket for a week or so).
The smaller pieces are about  20cm diamater, 15-20 cm dinner plate and smaller tip to tip.
These are small trees.

I have roughly 20 or so like that and some larger ones as well.
I'd mix a box nicely for folks.

Ship cost run for a packed box about 90-100$ US.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Sep 2010)

Hi I am interest do you think you can send me some pictures of any wood which is branchy and will fit in a 60cm tank?


----------



## plantbrain (2 Oct 2010)

In order to maximize the shipping and get the largest return, I used modified Bike shipping boxes, this gets me in at the 108" max grith X Length max sizing. Manzy is light, but HARD, so it's all about volume. 

I have packed a few such boxes, they have a nice mix of longer larger branches and smaller pieces, 3-4 micro "trees".
These will run about 100$ to ship and 100$ cost for the wood. 1 dinky branch runs about 20$ US here in the USA. There's about 20 such branches in these bike boxes and a few extras.

I'll post a pic here shortly of a packed box, then pull it out for you to see.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Krishs Bettas (2 Oct 2010)

Hi tom how do i pay for the wood?


----------



## plantbrain (5 Oct 2010)

Paypal is the typical method.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (5 Oct 2010)

Also the bike cut down boxes I ideal for larger display pieces, I have a limit on the max total dimension, but I can get some pretty nice larger pieces, and if I trim some of the large pieces down like these:





I can end up managing to get the pieces into boxes.
Within the USA, this is about 25$ shipping, but international, it jumps to about 80-100$.

For a large piece like the above, I'd likely split the whole thing into 2 halves, then trim the outlyers to fit.
You end up with nice 1/2 pinwheel root like systems.

Something like my 180 gal tank:




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Krishs Bettas (5 Oct 2010)

I am interested do you think you can post/send me some pictures of the wood you got at the moment and also can you please tell me when you are shipping them out?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Oct 2010)

Any updates on the wood i am hoping to rescape my tank soon


----------



## JohnC (19 Dec 2010)

can i add a note of interest for this too.


----------



## Westyggx (19 Dec 2010)

Samesies.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Dec 2010)

Hi Gang
I'm interested in purchasing the small micro trees from anyone if their going to purchase a box of wood.
This would help toward your costs.
hoggie


----------



## Vito (22 Dec 2010)

Hi I am interested in some wood looking for plenty of single lenths of wood some think and some fin, tall and short, twists and bends, to scape a 120x45x45 cm, wanting 4 or 5 of the thicker peices to be tall enough to go above the water surface.. let me know


----------



## plantbrain (23 Dec 2010)

I'm shipping some to Tony today.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (23 Dec 2010)

I've sort of gone more to the wholesale level.
Pallet loads are much easier to ship and cheaper.
But that is just within the USA.  





I typical charge about 750$ for prime Pallet load.




This is about 1/2 the cost of per piece pricing.

Not sure what a pallet ship cost would be to the UK, but could check.
It's only 225$ across the USA. Might be another US $368.50 from NY to London.

So about 500-600$ for shipping.

Clearance at customs would be up to the consignee and pick up.

This is for a 120Cm x 100cm x 160cm pallet packed.

Something to ponder.














Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chilled84 (23 Dec 2010)

Tom i would like something like no 1 and 2


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Dec 2010)

Just a heads up if any of you want to know about Tom's wood,
It is the best wood I ever had! Perfect branches and stumps.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## plantbrain (23 Dec 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Tom i would like something like no 1 and 2



they are for sale

Not cheap since they are prime pieces that I likely should save in the private stash or for pallet buyers.
I would call them architecture grade, you could attach a nice steel base and have them as a piece of natural "art" in a home or business.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## sanj (23 Dec 2010)

Those large pieces of wood are amazing Tom, there is not any comparible in the UK.

I am just wondering what does clearance at customs involve? Anyone know? Fees to be paid maybe?

Will you be doing this for the forseeable future.I am interested (seriously) but more likely in the latter half of next year, when i will be moving house. 

Thinking of large pieces for my 8x3x2.5(h)ft.  I take it then the whole cost of pallet and shipping would be in the region of Â£850-1000. Serious money, but worth it for the pieces.

Do those large tree roots in the first picture fit into a pallet? 

Thanks 

Sanj


----------



## Angus (24 Dec 2010)

i have to say this is the most beautiful wood i have ever seen on offer, much finer nicer branch structure than the redmoor, sumatra and ADA Iron wood. (in that order)

i was just wondering how well it has shipped before tom? as it looks like those fine branch structures at the end are very vulnerable on the pallet, especially with how things get treated via air freight, i suppose you could ship a container to one of the retailers over here, maybe you should get talking to AE or Aquajardin, as this wood if definately on par with what they stock ATM. and shipping via a container would be relatively inexpensive compared to air freighting tonnes of the stuff.


----------



## sanj (24 Dec 2010)

Hmm not sure about retailing it, the prices would become prohibitive. As it is a small twig of redmoor sells for silly amounts.


----------



## Mrmikey (25 Dec 2010)

Hi tom I would be very very intrested in some of this.... Best wood I've ever seen. I'm going for broke on a new 26lx12hx15w inch tank and this would be great. 

Do you do a box say twice the size of my new tank packed like the pallet... I have a 30l as well and smaller bits would be more than welcome. 

If you do or could,  let me know and I can drop you some Â£Â£Â£  

Cheers mike


----------



## Mrmikey (25 Dec 2010)

Should have read the whole post!, you explained so no need to again 

So if I send you a shipping address can you sort me out a box please

And merry Christmas,  

Cheers mike


----------



## Mrmikey (25 Dec 2010)

Hogan I'd sort you out with a root buddy... It is Xmas


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2010)

Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Hogan I'd sort you out with a root buddy... It is Xmas


That would be lovely jubbley.  
Nice one....Mike its for my nano so the smaller the micro/root tree the better.
I will sort you out with some cash when your ready.
Cheers and a Merry Christmas.
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Dec 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> there is not any comparible in the UK.



should of tried plantedbox before we closed   



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> Aquajardin



maybe, just maybe. 

we mustn't forget, that this isn't comparable to ADA iron wood. Their 2 completely different things for different design ideas.


----------



## Gill (25 Dec 2010)

OMG that is stunning wood,


----------



## sanj (25 Dec 2010)

Hi Mark,



> should of tried plantedbox before we closed



I did at one time, but for a smaller tank, but at the time I was looking the good pieces had been taken. I was going to wait for another shipment, but now you have closed boo! 

In this case though I was thinking along the lines of those big roots Tom has, but at a later date. I am not in the position to at the moment. I have not seen the size of roots available in the UK for an 8ft.


----------



## Mrmikey (25 Dec 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Mrmikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoggie you are more than welcome, hope there will be one in the box that you're  happy with, obviously ill send you pics if there is a few bits


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2010)

Mrmikey said:
			
		

> hogan53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.  
Cant wait.
Cheers Mike


----------



## jamie_99 (28 Dec 2010)

Will there be any more shipments soon? Am just setting up a 180l tank, and cant find the right wood anywhere, this stuff is like goldust!!


----------



## Garuf (28 Dec 2010)

I don't mind meeting half the cost of a big shipment and handling distribution of branches if anyone's interested?


----------



## plantbrain (29 Dec 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Those large pieces of wood are amazing Tom, there is not any comparible in the UK.
> 
> I am just wondering what does clearance at customs involve? Anyone know? Fees to be paid maybe?
> 
> ...



A pallet would fill 4 to 6 such aquariums.
Shipping from my end would run about 600$ to London.
Customs fees etc, that's where the gov will get you.

Not sure the fee they charge, 1 pallet at 750$ value.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (29 Dec 2010)

Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Hi tom I would be very very intrested in some of this.... Best wood I've ever seen. I'm going for broke on a new 26lx12hx15w inch tank and this would be great.
> 
> Do you do a box say twice the size of my new tank packed like the pallet... I have a 30l as well and smaller bits would be more than welcome.
> 
> ...



Priority mail has a limit of the size they will ship, runs about 100$ a the upper range box sizes.
36x18x18 inches, or L x girth cannot be more than 108 inches, otherwise......it must be a pallet.

FedEx/DHL/UPS will kill you over those sizes also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mrmikey (31 Dec 2010)

Hey Tom, thanks for getting back to me

Ok that makes sense... if you could put together a big box that isn't a pallet and youre happy to send I will be more than happy to pay for it.  

I'm sure you would anyway but if you put some nice pieces in for my 60l and 30l cube that would be a bonus. 

Pm if you like to sort out payment and shipping address. 

Cheers mike


----------

